# Where do you fit in?



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Where are the circles? :? 
8O


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

bigbazza said:


> Where are the circles? :?
> 8O


You dont mean you are aggresive ,thick, debauched, violent, homesexual with schizophrenic tendancys are you.
Probably why you bought a motor home.. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Losos (Oct 28, 2009)

When I was an apprentice we had to do this test to make sure we could solder the correct colour wire to the valve sockets, yes they were still using valves in those days :roll: 

Of course neurosis, homosexual, debauchery and schizophrenia hadn't been invented then :lol: there were some of low intectual abiity 'tho.


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

rayrecrok said:


> bigbazza said:
> 
> 
> > Where are the circles? :?
> ...


Hey, have you been reading my mail


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Im 3 5 and 6
Debauchery-****-and Schizo---Now that explains my life


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Cobblers!! 8O 

I can't see the bloody numbers 'cos I'm colour blind. :roll: 

Oooohhh heck!! Does that mean I have all those psychological disorders rolled into one? 8O 

Dave :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> Cobblers!! 8O
> 
> I can't see the bloody numbers 'cos I'm colour blind. :roll:
> 
> ...


Perfect qualifications to be a Moderator. :lol:


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Both hubby and I cannot see number 5 - what does that say about our relationship :? :lol:


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Same for us! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Denise & Joe


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

And us, perhaps MHF needs renaming to HSF :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Mandy


----------



## Marilyn (Nov 5, 2009)

Us too - oops!


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Number 5 here as well, by the way I think your lovely. :wink: 

Charlie


----------



## bonnieboo (Apr 27, 2009)

Oh blimey, I cannot see number 6.

My mum was colour blind and she use to wear an odd combination of colours bless her. My brother is colour blind but he didnt know until he went to work for British Rail and they gave him a test. He failed because he couldnt see the colours so wouldnt be able to be a train driver. Thank god for that 

Jakki


----------



## flyingpig (Jan 14, 2009)

joedenise said:


> Same for us! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Denise & Joe


Give us a kiss Joe,and I'll tell you 8O


----------

